# Chamonix for Xmas



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We're thinking of spending Xmas in Chamonix this year. We've spent time on the aire there in the past but that was at the end of the summer season - not in the depths of winter. So - a few questions:-

The aire is fine but we thought, as it was Xmas, we'd treat ourselves to a campsite for 3 days. Any recommendations for one near enough for us to get into town that will be open then?

Will we need snowchains to get there? The White Motorway, I would surmise, is kept snow free?

Leaving from our house between Poitiers and Limoges and taking a few days to get there but we just fancy Xmas with guaranteed snow views from the van window. Anyone out there spent Xmas there?


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

In May we stayed on a lovely little campsite, 5 mins walk from town centre, right opposite the hospital. So fussy about the cleanliness they had a sign "No shoes in the shower room". Nice English speaking owners.

Can't remember the name but now you know it's there Google will do the rest. It's in the excellent CC European Guide.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Tucked up in our MH anywhere with snow views at Xmas would be magical and I would love to get away from the commercial hype here in the UK......................not to mention the Boxing Day ads for DFS :wink: how lucky you are.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep! Green faced here. Have a nice one.

We're missing our skiing next winter as looking after grand daughter as her mum and dad have a well deserved break. If we can might go later, but not in the van, it's not winterised.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> Can't remember the name but now you know it's there Google will do the rest. It's in the excellent CC European Guide.


I have a bit more time today, Google wasn't that convincing, the campsite was Camping IIes des Barrats.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...te-savoie/camp-site-l'ile-des-barrats-111793/

BUT, I now see that it closes in September :-(

Every one of the sites in the CC book close around September.

The only good news, there are masses of campsites up that valley, you may get lucky.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

we have done it 
Be prepared for temperatures in the valley to fall as low as -25C at that time of year.
The cold falls down and pools in the bottom of the valley.
Up near Le Tour it can be -4 or 5 down in Cham it can be -20 or below.
We met a guy who was staying in an uninsulated transit.

You will need snow chains if you want to go up the valley from cham as they are a legal requirement. Our friends found them useful to get on their pitch as the ground was frozen solid!!
This campsite is nice http://www.les2glaciers.com/accueil_anglais.html

has drying room and heat/electric hookup and a little bar/resto

and you will find the one aire becomes the circuit for 24Hr Ice race in Jan . You just follow the other vans there will be plenty there...
If you have a chimney on the roof make sure you have the extension peice to stop the snow from covering it up. Sometimes as much as 1m (3ft ) of snow can fall overnight. Oh and take lots of gas , we got through 20kg in a week as you need the heat on all the time.

here are a few pics, dont take a Porsche it took a few days to dig it out ! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alunjuk/tags/chamonix/


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow that sounds nice, i'd love to do that, i wish you well and i hope it is fantastic for you


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

If you get there please send a report for the ski website and some pics . have a great time

Motorhome meets Skiing


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

alunj said:


> we have done it
> Be prepared for temperatures in the valley to fall as low as -25C at that time of year.


We've visited Chamonix in May and September. You have convinced me to stick to those dates 

Might consider somewhere between May and September.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. It has actually confirmed my worries about weather etc. and, as I don't have snow chains, we think we might, instead, spend our Xmas in our little French house before heading for Spain after Xmas. We love Chamonix but the thought of wrestling 4 tons of tag-axle Hymer around some of those bends on the climb up to Chamonix in the snow (even with chains) sort of takes the shine off the idea of gazing out onto snow on Xmas Day. I'll just cultivate my dandruff and gaze at that instead. Thanks again to everyone who replied.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

andyangyh said:


> We love Chamonix


Just to spread the word of the deep joys of the mountains, in another thread I put some snapshots here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Might make you even sadder but tough 

This was September by motorbike. Just a quick week's trip, our biggest problem was the heat. We were baking all the way through France.

Regretfully passing through this year in June by MH was a very different story. Gloom. And the prices seemed a lot more too.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we had a place in Chamonix for 12 years before we got fed up of all the Brits taking the place over and forcing the locals out - you barely need to speak french to stay in Cham these days - we sold up and bought the motorhome!

If anyone is worried about driving up/down the valley between Sallanches and Cham in snow - don't be. As soon as snow falls the gritters/ploughs will be out keeping the main roads clear - you have to remember it is still a major trunk route between France and Italy through the MtB tunnel so needs to stay as open as much as possible. 

I only ever needed chains on my car once to go down the valley - and that was after a huge dump of snow which 2 days later caused an avalanche at Le Tour which killed 12 people...  

still best to have chains handy just as an insurance though


----------

